
Show HN: Paywall Buster Buster - NKCSS
http://pbb.nkcss.com/
======
NKCSS
Created this as a small Proof of Concept after reading
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14794271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14794271)

